# July SWOAPE Meeting Poll



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since I goofed up and posted when I shouldn't have earlier I am restarting this poll. 

Rob is willing to host the meeting on the 28th at 2pm at his house in Cincinnati if there are enough people willing to attend. Turnout at the last couple of meetings has been very low but that is to be expected during the summer months. 

I will delete the other thread I started since I mistakenly posted it before hearing back from Rob about hosting the meeting.

I definately cannot attend the July meeting since I am in class for the next 6 weekends. August may be a possibility but I will have to wait and see how the classes go.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

What city is Rob's house located in?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Rob is in Cinci just past the 275/71 junction.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Since it looks like so few can make it to this month's meeting, I can't justify hosting it at my house. Hopefully, attendance will pick back up again in a meeting or two. Sorry.


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

Just wondering if we are having a meeting at an alternate location? Could you let us know as soon as possible? Thanks.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not really sure Jonathan. I can't make this month's meeting since I am in class so I'll leave it up to those who can make the meeting to decide on an alternate location. I think Allen was the only one who can make this month's meeting. 

If you want to set something up for a Meeting at B-dubs or something like that you are more than welcome to set it up


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

mmmmm....chicken wings n beer.


----------

